# Must-see Lodges



## mrpesas (Feb 6, 2011)

I eventually hope to visit other lodges.  What lodges are some of the most interesting, historic, beautiful, active, etc to visit?


----------



## rwmoore (Feb 6, 2011)

For history of Masonry in Texas, I heartily recommend Milam #2 in Nacogdoches.  The still have their Republic of Texas Charter, and they were very instrumental durin the Space Shuttle crash.  Took some of my Brothers there for a tour and it was GREAT.

You can also visit some wonderfully beautiful and historic Lodges right here on the web.
Roger


----------



## Beathard (Feb 6, 2011)

Holland #1 and Harmony #6 are very nice.


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 6, 2011)

GLoTx


----------



## Curlon (Feb 6, 2011)

Visit 
Read The Monthly "Small Town Texas Masons E-Magazine

Our secretary covers a different lodge monthly.

Bart

WM  Waller Lodge #808


----------



## Hndrx (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm interested in this topic as well.  I'd like to do some visiting of lodges, museums, etc.


----------



## bgs942 (Feb 7, 2011)

I hope to visit the Grand Lodge of England during my retirement travels.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Feb 7, 2011)

I hope to get to visit Williamsburg #6 in Williamsburg, VA this summer.


----------



## Ashton Lawson (Feb 7, 2011)

*Cooke-Peavy Masonic Lodge #1162/Panther City Masonic Lodge #1183*

*Fort Worth Masonic Lodge #148*/*Julian Feild Masonic Lodge #908* 

These are all housed in the Fort Worth Masonic Temple in Fort Worth, TX. While there, you *must* see the York Rite Red Room and Commandery Grand Asylum as well. 

These are some of the most beautiful lodge rooms in Texas.


----------



## opos (Feb 7, 2011)

I live close to the Oklahoma & Arkansas borders. Try going to one of these states. There work is different and very interesting.


----------



## Uscgmason (Feb 9, 2011)

I recently toured the Grand Lodge of TN in Nashville...absolutely amazing


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 9, 2011)

The George Washington National Masonic Memorial in Alexandria, VA is a good choice as well. I really enjoyed the short amount of time that I got to spend there last November.


----------



## robert leachman (Feb 9, 2011)

My Lodge, Fairbanks #1363!  We've got great murals (never finished...the Brother that was painting them went to the CLA before he finished).  They follow the work.

Any of the Lodges my ancestors were members of.  My sister does the geneology thing so there are quite a few - all up north  LOL


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 9, 2011)

bgs942 said:


> I hope to visit the Grand Lodge of England during my retirement travels.


 
Here! Here!


----------



## bgs942 (Feb 10, 2011)

Worth Commandery #19 at the Temple here in Ft. Worth has nice digs worth seeing.


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 10, 2011)

Anyone been to Guthrie, OK?  I've heard Guthrie and St. Louis have a few of the best Scottish Rite temples in the country.


----------



## rwmoore (Feb 11, 2011)

The one in Guthrie is phenomenal! It was originally built to be the Capital and is beautiful.
Roger


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 11, 2011)

rwmoore said:


> The one in Guthrie is phenomenal! It was originally built to be the Capital and is beautiful.
> Roger


 
I, for one, can't wait to see it.  Hoping to get up there for the Scottish Rite festival soon.

---------- Post added at 08:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 PM ----------

Another place I think worth seeing would be the library of the Grand Lodge of Iowa.  Many of the craft's greatest American authors published through that GL.  I'd love to spend a four-day weekend checking that one out.


----------



## Brent1204 (Feb 12, 2011)

Cosmopoletin lodge in port arthur tx there will be a grand master and stewarts meal there on march 11 2011 I urge u to go and see this lodge its lodge room will seat 250 people all is welcome to attend the meal


----------



## rhitland (Feb 12, 2011)

My cousin has been to Guthrie mant times and the building is mind blowing from how he has described it.  I plan to get there soon as well if I can wrestle down the time to go.


----------



## rwmoore (Feb 12, 2011)

Rhit, 
It is beautiful, and you have got to hear their pipe organ ... UNBELIEVABLE! It is quite the place, see it on the internet, read the history, then go see it!
http://www.guthriescottishrite.org/
Roger


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 12, 2011)

rwmoore said:


> Rhit,
> It is beautiful, and you have got to hear their pipe organ ... UNBELIEVABLE! It is quite the place, see it on the internet, read the history, then go see it!
> http://www.guthriescottishrite.org/
> Roger



thanks for the tour.  can't wait!


----------



## Ashton Lawson (Feb 13, 2011)

I'll be going to the Guthrie Reunion in April and plan to petition for plural membership there when I do. 

I toured the Dallas Scottish Rite Temple this morning and it is beautiful also. The blue and green lodge rooms there are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Hndrx (Feb 13, 2011)

What do you all think is the best looking "small" lodge?  I'm curious about really neat lodges that aren't large.  I'm building a short list of big and little lodges to visit in the future.


----------



## Spring TX MM (Feb 13, 2011)

Another Lodge to visit, Spring Lodge #1174 in Spring, TX of course. Yes, I am partial to it because it is my Lodge. We are extremely active and although the building is not the most impressive, it is well maintained. We have what is said to be the oldest furniture in a Lodge in this state. The stations and chairs in the east, west and south were purchased by Brother Sam Houston. The Holy Alter is also included in that original purchase. As the story goes, Brother Sam Houston purchased them for Lodge # 1 and when Spring was chartered in 1921, some time thereafter, they were donated to us. It is pretty neat and awe inspiring that we still sit in the chairs, use the stations and obligate new Brothers at the Holy Alter, all purchased by an iconic figure such as Brother Sam Houston.

Spring TX MM (Kyle)


----------

